# Pegando tiros



## Piaoletta

Buongiorno.
Sto traducendo un brano in cui descrive i soldati di una regione spagnola come trasandati etc etc (quindi tutti attributi negativi) e in più aggiunge l'autore " *y pegando tiros*".


Cosa vorrebbe dire secondo voi in italiano?


Grazie a tutti.
Paola


----------



## gatogab

Senza un contesto più ampio, invio il mio intento:
Pegando tiros= sparando


----------



## Antpax

gatogab said:


> Senza un contesto più ampio, invio il mio intento:
> Pegando tiros= sparando


 
Hola Gato:

Hai ragione, "pegar tiros" è una maniera colloquiale de dire "sparare" in spagnolo. 

Supongo que habrá que buscar una forma coloquial también en italiano, si la hay.

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## Piaoletta

gatogab said:


> Senza un contesto più ampio, invio il mio intento:
> Pegando tiros= sparando






Si a questa traduzione c'ero arrivata anche io. Dunque il contesto è che vi metto tutta la frase a sto punto:

"Daba gloria verlos, acostumbrados como estabamos a los nuestros, desgalichados, con las alpargatas rotas, llenos de barro, sin afeitar, pegando tiros".

Ecco spero sia più chiaro. Fa un confronto tra i soldati di Bilbao e i soldati delle Asturie.


Paola


----------



## gatogab

Antpax said:


> Hola Gato:
> 
> Hai ragione, "pegar tiros" è una maniera colloquiale di dire "sparare" in spagnolo.
> 
> Supongo que habrá que buscar una forma coloquial también en italiano, si la hay.
> 
> Saluti.
> 
> Ant


Piacere d'incontarte, Ant.
Se avessi più contesto azzarderei qualche forma colloquiale italiana.
Complimenti per il tuo italiano.
Saluti.
gg



Piaoletta said:


> Si a questa traduzione c'ero arrivata anche io. Dunque il contesto è che vi metto tutta la frase a sto punto:
> 
> "Daba gloria verlos, acostumbrados como estabamos a los nuestros, desgalichados, con las alpargatas rotas, llenos de barro, sin afeitar, pegando tiros".
> 
> Ecco spero sia più chiaro. Fa un confronto tra i soldati di Bilbao e i soldati delle Asturie.
> 
> 
> Paola


 _Pegar tiros_ è anche un modo indiretto per chiedere e ottenere qualcosa.
In italiano potrebbe essere _tirare ganci. _
Ma non penso sia il caso dei soldati '_bilbaini'._
Non mi viene alcun modo di dire italiano per questa situazione.
Mi dispiace.
gg


----------



## Antpax

gatogab said:


> _Pegar tiros_ è anche un modo indiretto per chiedere e ottenere qualcosa.
> In italiano potrebbe essere _tirare ganci. _
> Ma non penso sia il caso dei soldati '_bilbaini'._
> Non mi viene alcun modo di dire italiano per questa situazione.
> Mi dispiace.
> gg


 
Ciao gato,

Grazie mille . Credo che in questo contesto è literale, "disparando". 

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## Piaoletta

gatogab said:


> _Pegar tiros_ è anche un modo indiretto per chiedere e ottenere qualcosa.
> In italiano potrebbe essere _tirare ganci. _
> Ma non penso sia il caso dei soldati '_bilbaini'._
> Non mi viene alcun modo di dire italiano per questa situazione.
> Mi dispiace.
> gg





Quelli che "pegan tiros" sono quelli delle Asturie


----------



## gatogab

Hola Piaoletta.
Espero de haber ayudado en algo.
Creo que Ant tiene razón, son los asturianos que disparan.
Ciao y buena suerte.
gg


----------



## 0scar

Antpax said:


> Ciao gato,
> 
> Credo che in questo contesto è literale, "disparando".
> 
> 
> Ant


----------



## flljob

No sé si mi comentario está fuera de lugar, pero:

Le disparó un tiro (no necesariamente lo hirió)
Le pegó un tiro (le disparó y lo hirió)

Saludos


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

flljob said:


> No sé si mi comentario está fuera de lugar, pero:
> 
> Le disparó un tiro (no necesariamente lo hirió)
> Le pegó un tiro (le disparó y lo hirió)
> 
> Saludos


Ciao.

Puede ser, flljob. Del DRAE:


> *Pegar*
> *6.* tr. Dar un determinado golpe. _Pegar un bofetón, un tiro._
> *7.* tr. U., junto con algunos nombres, para expresar la acción que estos significan. _Pegar voces. Pegar saltos._


 
La número seis se ajusta a lo que decís. Sin embargo, creo que en este caso se está utilizando la acepción número siete.



Antpax said:


> Ciao gato,
> 
> Grazie mille . Credo che in questo contesto è literale, "disparando".
> 
> Saluti.
> 
> Ant


 
Sono d'accordo con Ant.

Saluti.


----------



## gatogab

Sono convinto che Piaoletta ha chiesto la traduzione all' italiano di 'pegando tiros', cioè 'sparando'. _Disparando_ non esiste nella lingua italiana.


----------



## Piaoletta

gatogab said:


> Sono convinto che Piaoletta ha chiesto la traduzione all' italiano di 'pegando tiros', cioè 'sparando'. _Disparando_ non esiste nella lingua italiana.




Esattamente...anche se non capisco l'autore cosa voglia dire..se addirittura "sparando a caso"...o solo "sparando".


----------



## gatogab

Piaoletta said:


> Esattamente...anche se non capisco l'autore cosa voglia dire..se addirittura "sparando a caso"...o solo "sparando".


 
 Forse vuol dire '_consumando pallottole'_ oppure _ 'sparando a casaccio'._
Boh!

gg


----------



## BodasDeSangre

Creo que el autor se refiere simplemente al hecho de disparar golpes, que en este contexto de soldados llenos de barro, sucios, sin afeitarse, es sólo otra característica negativa. 
Por eso lo traduciría por "CHE SPARANO".


----------



## tortina1984

Ciao!
Sono d'accordo con BodasDeSangre. Secondo me significa semplicemente "sparare", visto che si tratta di soldati mi pare la traduzione più opportuna. In fondo è l'azione più ovvia che possano compiere...Hai ragione che probabilmente quel "sparare" nasconde un'allusione in più. Probabilmente si vuole sottolineare che sparano quasi senza un motivo, in modo meccanico, quasi fossero degli automi. Ma non credo tu possa tradurlo con una qualche espressione italiana. Secondo me, puoi lasciare semplicemente "sparando", o "che sparavano"; il resto un lettore lo può capire da solo (come del resto l'hai intuito tu!), specialmente se traduci bene in senso negativo il  resto degli attributi.

Spero di esserti stata di aiuto!
Ciao!


----------

